# Test pipe... wow... just... wow (downpipe / down pipe / testpipe / cat delete)



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Test pipe... wow... just... wow*

Put a 3" test pipe in the a4 tonight. All I have to say is wow. With just revo and an exhaust the car was "eh" at best. After the install though I took one run down the closed course I was OBVIOUSLY driving on (because test pipes are for offroad use only), and it felt like the car was practically a different machine that it was before I opened the toolbox this morning. 
Pulls harder, pulls longer, and man can you hear that turbo and DV at work. I'm almost afraid for what it will sound like when I make my own intake and put a 3 inch TIP on there.








If you're thinking of doing this mod: DO it. If you're not thinking about doing it: reconsider. And if you already have one: why didn't one of you clowns tell me to do this earlier!?


----------



## kenncmiller (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (robbyb413)*

who makes em and how much? ck engine light gonna be an issue?


----------



## matimus (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (kenncmiller)*

hah sweet so its butt dyno approved then








how did the install go?


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (matimus)*

interesting, this seems like a good bang for the buck. what kind did you go with and is this still a good idea with factory exhaust and remus muffler?
also, what about emissions on your "track car"


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (geoff16vII)*

Wish I would of went this way instead of a high flow cat.


----------



## AUDI5000. (Mar 6, 2005)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (HarvVAG)*

I recently did the same upgrade to my car and love it. After doing it though I noticed how restrictive the manifold looked. I'm hoping to upgrade the exhaust manifold soon.


----------



## uilyvr6 (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (kenncmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kenncmiller* »_who makes em and how much? ck engine light gonna be an issue?

Make your own dude. Easy if you have a friend with a bender. I made the one on the Corrado and the A4. I just took the cats off and brought them to the guy, said "a pipe this shape". Went back after work and Violla, new pipes


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (uilyvr6)*

They're so cheap it's not even worth the time you'd spend having someone make it. $150 full price. I found mine brand new for $120, NIB, because the place that had it ordered it for a project that never happened. 
I'm sure the CEL will come on, but you can do three things for that:
1) use spark plug non-foulers creatively
2) solder resistors in-line on the 2nd 02 sensor
3) call your chip company and have them code it out
I specifically chose my software because the creator will do any custom work I want, so I'm going to datalog some injector duty cycles, slap in some bigger injectors and while I'm at it ask them if they'll kindly remove that pesky 2nd o2 sensor problem, since you know, a car used only off-oad won't need that sort of thing.


----------



## uilyvr6 (Mar 24, 2001)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (robbyb413)*

Yeah I know they are cheap. Mine were 20 bucks for both(together)








I got no CEL either, Corrado is waaay too loud now though. A4 sounds nice.


----------



## a4mike (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (uilyvr6)*

I did this a while ago and very happy as well. The car just feels smoother. non-foulers did the trick for me in getting rid of the cel.


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (a4mike)*

any preference as to manufacturer?


----------



## a4mike (Mar 16, 2005)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (geoff16vII)*

Honestly like everyone else that mentioned, used is the best if you can find it. Im not sure that a manufacture really matters. ATP does seem to be a popular choice though. Maybe someone will have a difference of opinion. 
Mine is a 1/8 I purchased for $100. Im pretty sure the 1/8 are no longer being made.


----------



## verb.move (Jun 30, 2006)

wow, i didnt realize it made such a noticable difference. i would be tempted to do this if it was a mod that most cops would let slide.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (HarvVAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HarvVAG* »_Wish I would of went this way instead of a high flow cat.

The stock cat actually flows almost as well as a test pipe (no joke, bobqzzi himself tested it) and better than most high-flow cats as long as it isn't going bad.


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

either way the test pipe must be good bc this is the first time i think Rob has gotten a chubber over a simple mod like this


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_
The stock cat actually flows almost as well as a test pipe (no joke, bobqzzi himself tested it) and better than most high-flow cats as long as it isn't going bad.

Well tell bobqzzi to get in here with his dyno charts so we can figure out where he went wrong.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
Well tell bobqzzi to get in here with his dyno charts so we can figure out where he went wrong.

Your cat was probably going bad... I know for a fact that he ran a stock cat on a 500HP 1.8T.


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (TallaiMan)*

are you using the ATP unit?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_
Your cat was probably going bad... I know for a fact that he ran a stock cat on a 500HP 1.8T.

My cat was actually a new stock cat. Put on less than 1k ago. Pretty hard for it to be bad.
It is physically impossible for a stock cat to flow as well as a 3 inch test pipe. The stock cat has much smaller inlets and outlets, and all of the element in between. That will bottle neck the exhaust flow.
There are so many factors that could have influenced whatever results whomever this person is thinks he has, and whatever he came up with well, I don't believe. Maybe he needs a better exhaust on the other side of the test pipe. Maybe something was up with his tune. 
Maybe... he's just wrong?


----------



## gripracer (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (robbyb413)*

Yeah, he's got to be wrong.
I don't care what BS anyone comes up with saying that a stock cat flows like a test pipe.
A pipe with nothing in it will always be more efficient than a pipe with something in it. (duh?)
I bet that 500hp 1.8t could have been a 525hp 1.8t if he had used a test pipe.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (gripracer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gripracer* »_Yeah, he's got to be wrong.
I don't care what BS anyone comes up with saying that a stock cat flows like a test pipe.
A pipe with nothing in it will always be more efficient than a pipe with something in it. (duh?)
I bet that 500hp 1.8t could have been a 525hp 1.8t if he had used a test pipe.

I never said it flows as much. I said it flowed closer to one than most high flow cats did. Please learn to read.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Ok, no need to get snippy about it, it's really not THAT important.


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

once again, are you using the ATP unit?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (seank)*

Sorry, thought I answered you. Yes.
Unlike most people I have had very good luck with ATP. Maybe it's just that - luck - but all the negative things people say about them have not manifested with me.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
Unlike most people I have had very good luck with ATP. Maybe it's just that - luck - but all the negative things people say about them have not manifested with me. 

Well, the test pipe isn't that hard of a piece to make. Mine was perfect as well.
Mainly their BT stuff has fitment issues...


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*

I was just saying there are plenty of people who will tell you plenty of things from ATP are far from perfect, but my experiences have always been the opposite.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_I was just saying there are plenty of people who will tell you plenty of things from ATP are far from perfect, but my experiences have always been the opposite.

It's hit or miss


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_Sorry, thought I answered you. Yes.
Unlike most people I have had very good luck with ATP. Maybe it's just that - luck - but all the negative things people say about them have not manifested with me. 

so will this 3" unit bolt right up to a stock exhaust system(haha 3" unit)
but seriously?


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (geoff16vII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoff16vII* »_
so will this 3" unit bolt right up to a stock exhaust system(haha 3" unit)
but seriously?

Yes. It is a direct bolt-on. I's say it's well worth the money. Just space the rear )2 sensor out of the exhaust stream.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 12, 2006)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*

1) does this pass emissions?
2) how much of a pita is it to get these bolts








3) if it is 3" and can bolt up to the stock exhaust (<3") how do they meet up with no visible taper?


_Modified by [email protected] at 2:43 AM 4-10-2007_


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: ([email protected])*

i would imagine the flanges of the 2 pieces are the same size


----------



## hover (Mar 9, 2005)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (HarvVAG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *HarvVAG* »_Wish I would of went this way instead of a high flow cat.

Yeah, but you also got a _screamin_ deal on a high flow cat too though.


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

no it will not pass emissions. you can get around the CEL by gapping out the rear O2 sensor though like stated above using sparkplug antifoulers. the install isnt too terrible, goto audiworld there is a good diy on there for it.


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (seank)*

so what are people doing for emissions? i know a guy that will pass my "race" scirocco with a TT downpipe, same kinda deal here....depends on who you know?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (geoff16vII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoff16vII* »_
so will this 3" unit bolt right up to a stock exhaust system(haha 3" unit)
but seriously?

Well, I'm sure it will. The flanges are going to be the same size. I don't know how dramatic the effect would be on a stock exhaust though.
As far as passing emissions, it ultimately depends on your state. Some states just plug it into an OBDII connector, and if it has no codes you pass. If that's your state you can either use software or some harware to make the ECU think it's ok. If your state does the old snif check you need to know somebody, or "know where to stand and how to stand there" during that phase.... IF you know what I mean.


_Modified by robbyb413 at 11:58 AM 4/10/2007_


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (geoff16vII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoff16vII* »_so what are people doing for emissions? i know a guy that will pass my "race" scirocco with a TT downpipe, same kinda deal here....depends on who you know?

Just swap the stock cat in when it's emissions time.


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

well, i think i can get it to pass from the guy i mentioned, but i have stock exhaust, so id imagine its like trying to pour fluid into a funnel, at the neck it slows down and jams up because of restriction. i guess ill have to go out and buy that milltek system i want


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (verb.move)*


_Quote, originally posted by *verb.move* »_wow, i didnt realize it made such a noticable difference. i would be tempted to do this if it was a mod that most cops would let slide.

Do you guys typically get cops that make you lift the hood, and will actually inspect your cars?







I have never had that. My B6 is slightly modded, but my old B5 was pretty much illegal all around under the hood, and never had one cop tell me to pop the hood. Is that rare for Cali? Do they even know what there looking at?


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (stagger_lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stagger_lee* »_
Do you guys typically get cops that make you lift the hood, and will actually inspect your cars?







I have never had that. My B6 is slightly modded, but my old B5 was pretty much illegal all around under the hood, and never had one cop tell me to pop the hood. Is that rare for Cali? Do they even know what there looking at?









They probably wouldn't notice the test pipe. In fact, the cop that refereed me only noticed the intake. The problem is that once you get refereed, they look over EVERYTHING.


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TallaiMan* »_
They probably wouldn't notice the test pipe. In fact, the cop that refereed me only noticed the intake. The problem is that once you get refereed, they look over EVERYTHING. 

So you are not even allowed to have an aftermarket intake? I always see the "50 state legal". Was yours just a cone filter? When you say refereed you actually have to go somewhere to have you car inspected or the cop inspects righthtere on the spot? Sorry for the highjack Rob, but hopefully this answers some questions for everyone, because I want to get this test pipe on my B6 and will definitely be throwin one on my project monster B5 thats sitting in storage right now.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (stagger_lee)*

I had a custom intake because I am BT. 
Technically, the cop was supposed to inpound my car, but he let me drive away. They give you a ticket to go to a BAR referee (check the DMV website) and you are not allowed to drive your car on publi roads until you get passed there.


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*

So if I have a BT, technically I can have my car impounded? Where is the line drawn? Is this just because of smog? My dads smog exempt 72 blown Dodge Dart is street legal , so it cant be a horsepower thing? I searched the DMV for info and found the referee info just not car qualifications or limits on modifications.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (stagger_lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stagger_lee* »_Sorry for the highjack Rob

mi thread es su thread... hijack away!


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
mi thread es su thread... hijack away!









So whats legal and whats not? Where is that line drawn?


_Modified by stagger_lee at 12:33 PM 4-10-2007_


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
mi thread es su thread... hijack away!

baxter, you know i dont speak spanish. 
this is the best thread here in a while


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (stagger_lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stagger_lee* »_
So whats legal and whats not? Where is that line drawn?


eh, well, it's a case-by-case thing. If nobody is being harmed what's the point in worrying... it's not like the thread is running wild with pictures of guns and porn.


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

so, can we have pictures of porn?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

If you really hate this thread AND your current vortex username I suppose you could, but I'd hope you would refrain from that...


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

no no, theres a time and a place for that, also, you seem to be one of the less anal mods, so theres no need to stir up ****


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (stagger_lee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *stagger_lee* »_So if I have a BT, technically I can have my car impounded? Where is the line drawn? Is this just because of smog? My dads smog exempt 72 blown Dodge Dart is street legal , so it cant be a horsepower thing? I searched the DMV for info and found the referee info just not car qualifications or limits on modifications.









Yes, your car would be impounded if a cop knew. It's supposedly an emissions issue, but mainly it is to combat street racing.


----------



## TallaiMan (Mar 2, 2004)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*

Anything that modifies with a vehicle's fueling that isn't CARB exempt will get you impounded in CA.


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (TallaiMan)*

So I guess we need to start mounting our turbos tucked up out of sight.







Thanks guys. I have never been hassled, so I was just curious.








http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/a...y.php


_Modified by stagger_lee at 6:30 PM 4-10-2007_


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (stagger_lee)*

Soooooooooooo, noone here is worried about carbon emissions and their effect on the environment eh? I am all for performance, but keeping some sort of catalyst system can greatly help the reduction of said gasses, that's why they are there. Not to be preachy, but if everyone did something small, we could make a big difference, just some food for thought.


----------



## threethirteen (Mar 12, 2004)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_If you really hate this thread AND your current vortex username I suppose you could, but I'd hope you would refrain from that...

haha nice! you know you could just delete his comment...for the sake of the thread


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (threethirteen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *threethirteen* »_
haha nice! you know you could just delete his comment...for the sake of the thread









that would be a little drastic


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (NTRCULD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NTRCULD* »_Soooooooooooo, noone here is worried about carbon emissions and their effect on the environment eh? I am all for performance, but keeping some sort of catalyst system can greatly help the reduction of said gasses, that's why they are there. Not to be preachy, but if everyone did something small, we could make a big difference, just some food for thought. 

Sure, that's a concern to me, but consider the following:
1) I donate money to political activist groups that lobby for tougher CAFE standards
2) The amount of recycling I do is ridiculous!
3) I carpool to work with 3 other guys, keeping two cars (usually mine) off the road 5 days a week
4) I choose to walk around my area of the city, to dinner, run errands, to friends houses, whenever possible rather than driving
With those choices/actions, like a business that emits too many greenhouse gasses and pays the government for credits, I consider my test pipe offset.


----------



## stagger_lee (Jun 13, 2006)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
1) I donate money to political activist groups that lobby for tougher CAFE standards
2) The amount of recycling I do is ridiculous!
3) I carpool to work with 3 other guys, keeping two cars (usually mine) off the road 5 days a week
4) I choose to walk around my area of the city, to dinner, run errands, to friends houses, whenever possible rather than driving


ME too ME too!







Look at my signature. Pretty much a tree hugger. I ride my mtn bike more than I drive.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

I was waiting to hear back on your experiences with this Robby. thats great to hear. now get the inlet in there and get me some data








when it's time for me to get a new ride this will probably be the second mod I do


----------



## TurboRed (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

the black car is immortal, don't talk like that


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (MFZERO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MFZERO* »_I was waiting to hear back on your experiences with this Robby. thats great to hear. now get the inlet in there and get me some data








when it's time for me to get a new ride this will probably be the second mod I do









Inlet and custom intake will be on before the dust-off, so hopefully I can have it for you then.
You won't need a new ride if you find a way to boost that v6...


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

Glad to hear it Robby and everyone else! Just wanted to make sure everybody is at least trying to do their part for the planet


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Dowpipe questions*

I know i'm going to get my head ripped off for this one...I have looked around on here for a downpipe install and pics and cant find one. If someone could give me a link to one that would be great! Also i have heard ur o2 censor goes crazy when you put on an aftermarket dp and throws a CEL so just wondering how you get rid of it. I have heard all kinds of different things just curious! Thanks


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: Dowpipe questions (forcefedB5)*

Its 3 bolts after the cat. And I believe the bottom part is a clamp.


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Dowpipe questions (HarvVAG)*

Thanks!


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

Anyone else??


----------



## Al_ (May 9, 2004)

Remove the cat and downpipe as one unit.
Removing the exhaust will also help you too. If you do this, do not try to pry the little rubber things off. Unbolt the mounts with a socket wrench/torx. It is much easer.


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (Al_)*

Thank you! How hard is it? I have heard people tell me that it is a B***H to get at and i have also heard that it is pretty simple... Guess i wont know until i crawl under there


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Downpipe and CEL*

How do you guys get rid of a CEL after a testpipe/downpipe install?? I have heard of doing spark plug foulers and such but i was just curious to see if there is any other ways?? Thanks!


----------



## MR VTEC (Sep 23, 2003)

if you aren't touching the cat then you wont throw a code...


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (MR VTEC)*

A test pipe is a CAT delete so i will be taking the CAT off...


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (forcefedB5)*

You don't always throw a code. Are you currently throwing one? If not don't worry about it.


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

I dont have it on yet but i'm getting it soon and was just wondering if a testpipe/downpipe install would throw a code or if i should just use those sparkplug foulers and put them on right away...


----------



## 97audia4 (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: (forcefedB5)*

well a dp is a lttle diff from a test pipe, a test pipe has no cat at all but the dp will have a cat or a place to bolt the stock cat to


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (forcefedB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedB5* »_I dont have it on yet but i'm getting it soon and was just wondering if a testpipe/downpipe install would throw a code or if i should just use those sparkplug foulers and put them on right away...









Stop with the banging your head against the wall. I just give you your answer so you can relax now. Put the pipe on and leave it be. If you throw a code worry about it then.


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

Lol..I'm sorry! Thanks for the help! So if it does throw a code then what do i do? Sparkplug foulers or what?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (forcefedB5)*

Yup. They're in the back of autozone. Get a two pack of the shorter ones. 
It's a bit of a process to figure out if you need one or two. You can put both in and then if it reads that the flow is too low try removing one.


----------



## Al_ (May 9, 2004)

Hmm...
I broke the flex pipe on my exhaust and now I want to play around with the downpipe on my A4. Goal 1 is to have an electric exhaust cutout welded to the end of the downpipe before the flex. 
I was thinking about going catless, but I know that there are two O2s on my 1.8t. I guess the comp can tell the difference between what goes into and what comes out of the cat.
What are these Spark Plug Foulers you speak of?


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (Al_)*

Its pretty much a spacer that screws into your o2 bung and bumps out the o2 sensor so it reads less flow than what is actually being pushed the the downpipe, cat, or testpipe.


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

I have another question..I ordered a 2.5" downpipe and i was wondering if i can put a 3" testpipe on it?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

yes.


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

It won't cause a ton of exhaust build up going from 3" to 2.5"?


----------



## A42.8Snowman (Dec 18, 2005)

*02 sensor problems??*

I gutted the cats on my 2.8 (Bc they rattled) but now i get a check engine light sayn left and right down stream bank o2 sensors faulty and my car runs slow when i put my foot in it, I tried mil Eliminators but thill the MIL, the only way i can keep the check engine light off is too wrap the o2 sensor with Aluminum tape (for a/c duct work) about every 3 weeks jus to keep it from goin to to limp more or what ever it tells it is running rich.. any one got any suggestions?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Was merging some threads, and wanted to post for two reasons:
1) To bring some more comments on the test pipe:
Still love it. Really did make a difference. I don't know if I mentioned it, but prior to installing the pipe my clutch was just fine. Post install, after warming up the car, I gave it a spirited road test and could immediately smell burning clutch. It was horrid and wonderful at the same time. You know how that goes. I havn't put all that many miles on the car since then but the clutch is giving up. So, if you put this in place be prepared to replace the clutch!
I've been through my first inspection since installing it and the car passed. I don't have eliminators in place, and have not had any trouble with that. Not sure if there is something about the ATP pipe, but whatever it is I don't have any issues with it.
2) I'm trying to dig up another thread to merge with this. We had a fairly long thread talking about fitment issues and how to address them. I believe it had pics as well. Anyone know where that is, who posted it, or keywords to find it? I can't seem to dig it up but I think it needs to be part of this thread. If anybody knows where it is PLEASE link to it in here.


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

mine should be here today or tomorrow, im really looking forward to getting this piece on...the claimed gains are unbelievable. not looking forward to a new clutch, but i guess 280-300lb ft will do that.


----------



## onemoremile1 (Dec 19, 2002)

Glad you like it so much. I noticed an improvement over a gutted stock cat. I took the test pipe off after less than a year and fitted a labree high flow cat. The sound mellowed out and there was no noticeable loss in performance.


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (onemoremile)*

robby, how long did the install take you? is this a job that can be done after work or will it take all day. from what i can tell its just a matter of going back and forth between under the car and under the hood, undo 6 bolts, and )2 censors...and swap. its all exposed next to the motor, correct?


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (geoff16vII)*

I have my techtonics DP sitting in my truck and my testpipe will be here tomorrow! Hopefully get it on this weekend http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (geoff16vII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoff16vII* »_robby, how long did the install take you? is this a job that can be done after work or will it take all day. from what i can tell its just a matter of going back and forth between under the car and under the hood, undo 6 bolts, and )2 censors...and swap. its all exposed next to the motor, correct?

This stuff is all covered in that thread I can't seem to find... I wish somebody knew something about it. 
Didn't take too long. Uninstall is easy. 
Remove both 02 sensors gently, undo the 3 nuts at the turbo, then hop under the car and undo the bolt holding the exhaust to the bottom of the car to get space to work and remove the 3 nuts on the bottom of the car.
Then it just comes right out.
Putting it back in, which is getting a bit fuzzy at this point since it's been a while, is the tricky part. The gist is that you have to put all 6 nuts on losely to hold it in place. Tighten them down a bit at a time making sure everything is lined up. Then I found you have to tighten up the top bolts first, then hop under and do the bottom nuts, and re-attach the exhast to the car.
Some things I learned along the way:
- if the bolt connecting the exhaust to the car just after the cat doesn't line up perfectly and slide right in then you put the pipe on wrong. It will leak.
- of you tighten up the bottom first and then try to tighten up the top bolts you will leak. 
It's really simple as long as you don't just approach it all nimbly-bimbly. Go easy, make sure it lines up and torque properly.
And remember to roll it out of the garage _before_ firing it up, and road test with your windows _open_.


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

thanks robby....hopefully all goes well, im going to put it on this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

Hey i was just wondering if i do throw a code do you put foulers on both o2 sensors? I bought an ATP one and im just going to put it on and drive until i throw a code...if i do.


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (forcefedB5)*

just the second one. the spacer fools the sensor into thinking that the gasses fave been "filtered" or "cooled" by the cat, which you dont have. if its removed from the pipe itself with a spacer it wont code out.
im excited to see how this works out on a stock exhaust.
robby, did you upgrade the dp as well or just the exhaust after the dp? and i assume 2.5" from the dp to the muffler is the best bet with the 3" test pipe?

_Modified by geoff16vII at 10:13 AM 6-30-2007_


_Modified by geoff16vII at 10:14 AM 6-30-2007_


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (geoff16vII)*

My ATP test pipe throws no code. Hold off on the spacers until you're sure you need them.
And I have a TT exhaust, 2.5" coming off the 3" Test pipe.


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_And I have a TT exhaust, 2.5" coming off the 3" Test pipe. 

i think that will be in order eventually. i hear the downpipe is fairly restricitve as well....is stock size 2.25"?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

1.8Ts don't realy have much of a downpipe, hence the reason that most people call the cat delete a downpipe. 
The exhaust is something like 2.25, yeah, and even going up .25 inches is a nice improvement. I personally didn't want to go to 2.75 or 3 because I was worried I'd overboost and kill the turbo or worse, but at this point I don't really care so I might just go 3 all the way.


----------



## 75rusty (Aug 6, 2003)

*Re: (robbyb413)*

It does indeed bolt up to the stock DP.
BTW, that nut on the back is a real PITA to get tight.


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (75rusty)*


_Quote, originally posted by *75rusty* »_It does indeed bolt up to the stock DP.
BTW, that nut on the back is a real* PITA to get tight*.

no kidding, on the top and bottom. it took me 6 hours, by myself under the car to get this bitch done. the car pulls alot harder and the turbo is LOUD!!!! it feels great and the torque in 5th gear is freaking outstanding. 
i do have a small air leak though as i hear a flutter up until about 3500RPM's....so i know what im doing tomorrow morning. im in no hurry to get exhaust, i see that millteks system comes with a 2.5" DP....that will wait a while, i can feel the gain from this and it cleans it up under the hood. great reco. robby, nobody with a 1.8 should be without this
edit: robby, i just read your tips again, i think i may have fully tightened the bottom before the top....but then again i did everything like 3 times. either way, i will loosen them and start with the bottom set, did you put something under the DP at the bracket to prop it up or what? 


_Modified by geoff16vII at 9:38 PM 6-30-2007_


----------



## geoff16vII (May 26, 2005)

*Re: (geoff16vII)*

was just out in it again. i have to say, theres no feeling greater than the one i get when my car sounds like a peterbuilt to 3000rpm, but after that it sounds much more like a porsche......god i love my car


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (geoff16vII)*

I got my TT downpipe and ATP testpipe on this weekend too. Wow! I did throw a code so now im guna have to take it off again what a PITA! Im also going to go and see about a 2.5" exhaust to put on as well.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Shouldn't need to take it off to put the spacer in... plenty of room to back out the 2ndary o2 sensor w/o redoing it.


----------



## a4 (Oct 28, 2000)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_Put a 3" test pipe in the a4 tonight. All I have to say is wow. With just revo and an exhaust the car was "eh" at best. After the install though I took one run down the closed course I was OBVIOUSLY driving on (because test pipes are for offroad use only), and it felt like the car was practically a different machine that it was before I opened the toolbox this morning. 
Pulls harder, pulls longer, and man can you hear that turbo and DV at work. I'm almost afraid for what it will sound like when I make my own intake and put a 3 inch TIP on there.








If you're thinking of doing this mod: DO it. If you're not thinking about doing it: reconsider. And if you already have one: why didn't one of you clowns tell me to do this earlier!?


Which downpipe did you end up going with?


----------



## BONFIRE074 (Dec 30, 2006)

*2.8 Test Pipe..*

So I've been hearing alot of talk about test pipes with my friends VR6's and how they love them, also been reading about test pipes on 1.8t's and how they make a pretty noticeable difference. I have a 2.8 30v and i cant find anyhtign as far as test pipes go.







Anyone have any links to sites or anything? thanks


----------



## Harv (Oct 31, 2004)

*Re: 2.8 Test Pipe.. (BONFIRE074)*

Pretty simple. 
Cut both cats out, weld a straight pipe in its place. But you have to weld bungs for the 02s.
And you're not going to even come close to passing emissions.


----------



## BONFIRE074 (Dec 30, 2006)

is there a company that makes them, or can it only be done custom?


----------



## Euro-tuner (Dec 17, 2005)

*Re: (BONFIRE074)*

no one make TP's for 2.8's...if they do, its gonna be a generic peice. It wont really do anything to your performance, it will be louder, thats all


----------



## skiba (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (robbyb413)*

Thought i would add this link since i had trouble finding one when looking to buy. This one seems legit 120$ free shipping to the 48. I'll be the test dummy and let everyone know how it works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...wItem


----------



## 16plus4v (May 4, 2006)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (Love 4 Veedub)*

So are people getting codes with these or what ? If so is the non foulers a good solution ?


----------



## yosup golf (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (16plus4v)*

It depends on your software really. From what i've heard unitronic software recognizes a cat-delete and will not throw a code.
GIAC or APR however I think you will get a check engine light probably the first time you start the car after the install.
Unitronic kinda gives you a "i see what you are doing there and its cool with me!"


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (yosup golf)*

revo also can take care of the CEL for ya.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (robbyb413)*

a mechanic told me today that with a test pipe on, my engine will starve for fuel, because the top o2 sensor will give the ecu bad readings. does that sound true to any of you guys that have one?


----------



## sirswank (Mar 17, 2003)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (sum1namedjames)*

yes and no. all the first sensor does is provide a reference for the second one to gauge how well the cat is catalyzing the residual oxides.
with a test pipe, there will be no change unless you've moved the 2nd sensor "out of the stream". the ECU might adapt by leaning the motor out to reduce emissions, but only in extreme cases, and not enough to damage the motor on a stock turbo.


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (sirswank)*

bringing this one back. i used the spark foulers and still have a cel... what other options are there? doesnt apr have some sort of o2 fouler? thanks


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (forcefedB5)*

There is the diode method, search here or AZ or AW for it. If that doesn't work I don't know what to tell you.


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (forcefedB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedB5* »_bringing this one back. i used the spark foulers and still have a cel... what other options are there? doesnt apr have some sort of o2 fouler? thanks









http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...0.lVI
I figure you can't go to wrong with that since he says he'll refund you if it doesn't work


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (VReihenmotor6)*

thats pretty much the same thing as the spark plug fouler.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (forcefedB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedB5* »_thats pretty much the same thing as the spark plug fouler.

Yes, but you dont have to drill it out,like the sparkplug fouler. That Ebay peice is money well spent. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (Gti.1love.1life)*

so it works then?


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (forcefedB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedB5* »_so it works then?

Yupp, worked on my MK3, Just have to make sure there is enough clearance around the second O2 so you can space it out 2 inches.


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 5:15 PM 2-20-2008_


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (Gti.1love.1life)*

I heard the spark plug foulers don't work on the face-lift cars this is why I suggested the diode method. Search AZ this has been talked about alot over there.


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (seank)*

so there is no easier way? I know there is a pic of some sort of fouler on here. the creator of the thread is "kollisioncourse" and the name of the the thread starts out "Geoff is bored.." I know there is a picture on there next to his tp of the part.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (forcefedB5)*

You SHOULD be calling your chiptuner and asking them to update your file for a test pipe. No foulers or tricks needed.


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (robbyb413)*

tried that. they don't do it.. i have giac x+


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (forcefedB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedB5* »_tried that. they don't do it.. i have giac x+

Get the E-bay piece, its well made, and only like $15. Why not try it for the price.


----------



## seank (Jul 29, 2003)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (Gti.1love.1life)*

or you just go to any auto parts store and get the spark plug anti-foulers for $8 and spend 2 minutes drilling one out.


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: Test pipe... wow... just... wow (seank)*

It really just comes down to how you want to mod your car..
Buy the right part or make one.
Agree to disagree. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Gti.1love.1life at 10:22 PM 2-22-2008_


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

you are lucky robby! i would kill to be happy with a mod like that... im glad for you and jealous! everytime i blink its another 2k... what was the total cost of this for you?


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (crazyass713)*

i have already tried to drill out the foulers and it didnt work...so i guess i might have to try the ebay thing but i really dont see the difference


----------



## Gti.1love.1life (Jan 2, 2006)

*Re: (forcefedB5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *forcefedB5* »_i have already tried to drill out the foulers and it didnt work...so i guess i might have to try the ebay thing but i really dont see the difference

Whatever you try, make sure you re-set the ECU afterwards.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (crazyass713)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crazyass713* »_you are lucky robby! i would kill to be happy with a mod like that... im glad for you and jealous! everytime i blink its another 2k... what was the total cost of this for you?

The test pipe? It was like $120 new.


----------



## crazyass713 (Dec 28, 2006)

install it yourself?


----------



## forcefedB5 (Mar 25, 2007)

*Re: (Gti.1love.1life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gti.1love.1life* »_
Whatever you try, make sure you re-set the ECU afterwards.

i did it quite awhile ago and did reset it... 
they are really easy to install^^


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (forcefedB5)*

this link taught me alot about the anti foulers--- http://forums.evolutionm.net/s...14931 gave me much more sense to the idea. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Audi SA4 (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: (geoff16vII)*


_Quote, originally posted by *geoff16vII* »_so what are people doing for emissions? i know a guy that will pass my "race" scirocco with a TT downpipe, same kinda deal here....depends on who you know?

for emissions im just ganna put my stock cat & down pipe back in.. but thats not for another year or so


_Modified by Audi SA4 at 5:35 PM 4-28-2008_


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: ---Downpipe question--- (teg92)*


_Quote »_
I highly doubt I will replace the exhaust so the real question is whether or not an aftermarket downpipe is worthwhile in regards to power, and secondly if it will fit with a stock exhaust. 

There is no gain to be had in doing this. You've got a cat on one side restricting flow, and you've got a stock exhaust on the other side restricting flow. Aftermarket downpipes are larger so they can flow better, but that air really can't come IN any faster nor can it EXIT any faster so you accomplish nothing. In theory it may actually have a negative impact. This would be similar to the turbulent air issue in a gutted cat, caused by air going from a small pipe to an open area back to a small pipe. So you'd have to consider how much of an impact this transition could have in this case. 
I mean if it's cheaper than doing the work to replace it with OEM then go for it to save money, it really won't kill you, but at $250 ish for a downpipe I doubt that's the answer.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: ---Downpipe question--- (robbyb413)*

since were already in that vein.
what is the general opinion on 3" TP>2.5" DP>Stock exhaust...same theory robby?
also, systems such as the neuspeed catback are 2.4" to 2.8"...and with a 3" DP, would that also have the same effect?


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

*Is it THAT bad running a test pipe?*

Now, I'm no tree-hugger or super liberal freak or anything.. but there is somethign about removing the cat and running a test pipe that makes me feel like a huge ******* for polluting the world.. 
am I wrong for feeling this way? Because I really want to run the test pipe, but at the same time I'll feel really bad for polluting the air that much more








Help?
Matt


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: Is it THAT bad running a test pipe? (85_305)*

im pretty sure a few more little 1.8t's dumping some emissions into the atmosphere cant compare to what factories, commecial trucks and bombs do to the world


----------



## merrigan (Feb 3, 2008)

*Re: Is it THAT bad running a test pipe? (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_im pretty sure a few more little 1.8t's dumping some emissions into the atmosphere cant compare to what factories, commecial trucks and bombs do to the world

then lets put your in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Is it THAT bad running a test pipe? (merrigan)*

just counter it by getting a Terapass. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Is it THAT bad running a test pipe? (Lazer Viking)*

what about CHINA, CALIFORNIA, AND PERU?? my dad went to peru last summer and he said some days he couldnt breathe the smog was sooo nasty. PUT YOUR TEST PIPE ON! we are such a small fraction in the "world pollution".


----------



## 20vMatt (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: Is it THAT bad running a test pipe? (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_what about CHINA, *CALIFORNIA*, AND PERU?? my dad went to peru last summer and he said some days he couldnt breathe the smog was sooo nasty. PUT YOUR TEST PIPE ON! we are such a small fraction in the "world pollution".

Hey man, you can talk to LA about that one. The Bay Area is very environmentally friendly.


----------



## sixfiveoh (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Is it THAT bad running a test pipe? (AWCx)*

I just put one on. I thought about this too, but it's true. That individual act won't affect much at all. If that's enough for you to feel at ease, go for it. I know I enjoy the extra HP and less spool time.


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

So would a test pipe take over place of my downpipe? Or does a testpipe bolt to the end of the downpipe?
Thanks for the input guys


----------



## 99.5blacka4 (Jun 29, 2008)

replaces the catted downpipe with a non-catted test pipe


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: Is it THAT bad running a test pipe? (AWCx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AWCx* »_
Hey man, you can talk to LA about that one. The Bay Area is very environmentally friendly. 

you bunch of *HIPPIES*


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

thanks 99.5blacka4.. gonna pick me up a test pipe


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

Pick up a high flow cat. Yea they're a bit more expensive, but you wouldn't feel bad about messin with the environment or atmosphere.
I have a testpipe now, and at some point I'm actually going to put a cat back on it. It'll be downstream a lot more, but I won't feel so bad about it.


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

I will also look into this.. 
If I just go w/ the test pipe, does the o2 sensor plug into the bung on the pipe? Or does something else go there?


----------



## djwimbo (Jun 27, 2007)

It comes w/ 2 bungs. One for each O2 sensor. If you don't get your car "chipped" for using a testpipe you will throw a CEL, b/c the computer knows there's no cat there.


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

I'm gonna get it chipped, just not yet. Thanks for all the help bro


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

You guys, we drive small displacement four cylinder cars. You could probably map your fuel tables to dump twice as much fuel in your engine and still have a children's size 3 carbon foot-print


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (Nelson20VT)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Nelson20VT* »_
You could probably map your fuel tables to dump twice as much fuel in your engine and still have a children's size 3 carbon foot-print









I can has afterburners?


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (VReihenmotor6)*

Dear Unitronic,
Have test pipe, would like file modified as shown in picture below.








Thank you, have a good day.








In all seriousness though, judging from the smell and sound eminating from my tailpipe on downshifting I think that a spark plug welded into my exhaust would easly rid my world of the people who tailgate me on my commute. 


_Modified by robbyb413 at 12:44 PM 8-11-2008_


----------



## VReihenmotor6 (Dec 12, 2001)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_In all seriousness though, judging from the smell and sound eminating from my tailpipe on downshifting I think that a spark plug welded into my exhaust would easly rid my world of the people who tailgate me on my commute. 


my plan was always to run a third cheapo one wire o2 sensor and wire it up to a voltage sensing relay, when it goes past .8v I'd power a coil for the spark plug located after the muffler
I figured that would be less "poser ish"


----------



## Nelson20VT (Apr 15, 2006)

Flux Capacitor FTW


----------



## toomuchhorrorbusiness (Jun 9, 2007)

*Re: (Nelson20VT)*

I'm about to put my test pipe on soon and I want to replace the gaskets.
Should I? Are they re-usable? 
I don't want any leaks at all so I figured I'd replace them.
I ordered them (cat inlet/outlet) and the one that I recieved so far doesn't seem to line up with the studs on my test pipe. 
?


----------



## NGTT (Jul 9, 2008)

*2.5 Test Pipe*

My buddy has an 99 Audi A4 1.8T Quattro and was wondering if theres any companies that make a 2.5 inch test pipe. I've found 3 inch ones but since hes running a stock turbo it sounds more reasonable to run a 2.5. Let me know if they do make such a thing and if they do what company makes it. Thanks alot. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: 2.5 Test Pipe (NGTT)*

yes, look on ebay "vmr" makes some
i have one from "psi"


----------



## Lazer Viking (Oct 18, 2006)

*Re: (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toomuchhorrorbusiness* »_I'm about to put my test pipe on soon and I want to replace the gaskets.
Should I? Are they re-usable? 
I don't want any leaks at all so I figured I'd replace them.
I ordered them (cat inlet/outlet) and the one that I recieved so far doesn't seem to line up with the studs on my test pipe. 
?

same question


----------



## kenncmiller (Jul 23, 2002)

*Re: (Lazer Viking)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Lazer Viking* »_
same question

Same question


----------



## sixfiveoh (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (kenncmiller)*

Someone told me that by running a test pipe too long, in effect making the car run "rich" because the ecu is thrown off, can lead to destroyed exhaust valves. Any truth to this? I seem to think not, but would like someone else opinion.
BTW, just hacked the resonator off of my APR exhaust tonight. Paired with the test pipe and carbonio intake, whooooo! At least my car SOUNDS fast


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (toomuchhorrorbusiness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *toomuchhorrorbusiness* »_I'm about to put my test pipe on soon and I want to replace the gaskets.
Should I? Are they re-usable? 
?

Don't re-use gaskets unless you JUST put them on recently.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (sixfiveoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sixfiveoh* »_Someone told me that by running a test pipe too long, in effect making the car run "rich" because the ecu is thrown off, can lead to destroyed exhaust valves. Any truth to this? I seem to think not, but would like someone else opinion.

I'd say not. But, I don't worry about things like this because I paid for Unitronic to worry about it FOR me.


----------



## sixfiveoh (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (robbyb413)*


_Quote, originally posted by *robbyb413* »_
I'd say not. But, I don't worry about things like this because I paid for Unitronic to worry about it FOR me.

You're uni tuned? They just opened a dealer near me and I was considering it over APR. How do you like it?


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

Though I cant speak from experience, i've done my research.. and Uni is deffinently the best way to go for our A4's.. they offer much better tuning, such as custom tuning, and they are very flexible.


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (85_305)*

Who told you that?


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

tee-hee... I dunno big boy








Haha but seriously. I've looked around and talked to people and uni has the most lienency with their code, and the most willingness to work with you.


----------



## sixfiveoh (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (85_305)*

Why does APR claim 208hp while uni only claims 195?


----------



## 85_305 (May 31, 2008)

As far as our B5's go, apr and uni is decent, though I've looked into the Uni and KNOW that it's a fantastic route to take. 
I know the uni "claims" to be less hp/tq, but they are much more flexible w/ their tunes and even though it has less hp/tq, they have a better curve than others.
It's all under the curve baby


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: (sixfiveoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sixfiveoh* »_Why does APR claim 208hp while uni only claims 195?

You asking that question is precisely why. Marketing.


----------



## joker5k1 (Aug 13, 2008)

*Just getting into the game*

I have been searching without a lot of luck to find someone who sells a good downpipe for my 99 1.8TQ tip. I was wondering if there was anyone who sold a direct bolt on, and if they provided a high flow cat which would be nice. If not does anyone know of a good shop in the warren county nj area that ould do a custom? Thanks in advance.
-Joe


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

*Re: Just getting into the game (joker5k1)*

you're talking about two topcs - a test pipe/HFC being one, a downpipe being another. Probably the most pertinent thread is the one I have merged this with. Otherwise feel free to jump into one of the other threads in the FAQ.


----------



## Mstadt (Feb 10, 2006)

*Re: Just getting into the game (robbyb413)*

I just took my test pipe off the other day ... I forgot how slow my car was without it.


----------



## sixfiveoh (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Just getting into the game (Mstadt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mstadt* »_I just took my test pipe off the other day ... I forgot how slow my car was without it.









x2 I've had it off since November or so when I had to smog my car. Since then I've been too lazy to put it back on. I'm Uni tuned now, so the car isn't PAINFULLY slow but it was alot faster with the tune/exhaust/testpipe setup. It did make the tired OEM clutch slip though, something it's surprisingly not doing as much without the tp in.
After going over this thread again, I might just get to putting it in again this weekend to hear that beautiful spool sound again...


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*exhaust*

would a taking the cat and resonator off of a 1.8t cause power lose to it or would i gain power. and this is with a 2.5" cat back with only one muffler


----------



## Kingklick15 (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: exhaust (97 AudiA4 kid)*


_Quote, originally posted by *97 AudiA4 kid* »_would a taking the cat and resonator off

You'll fail emissions.
And gain substantial amounts of power.
DO IT.


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: exhaust (Kingklick15)*

al right i am gonna do it when i can get all of the pipping for my custom exhaust i am gonna do.


----------



## OVERPAR (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: exhaust (97 AudiA4 kid)*

Maybe swap to a high flow cat? I've seen a few great articles showing zero power loss between a test pipe and a highflow cat....


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: exhaust (OVERPAR)*

how much is a high flow cat and were can i find them


----------



## 97 AudiA4 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

*Re: exhaust (97 AudiA4 kid)*

bump


----------



## molks0 (Sep 26, 2010)

*Test Pipe*

I have completely stock exhaust on my b5 and I am thinking of buying a test pipe from ECS. Does the test pipe make it much louder with stock exhaust?


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Oct 18, 2007)

its a little louder...not a whole lot though.


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

I just installed mine from ecs and that thing is beautiful. Very good quality and fitment is perfect. I would suggest running a o2 spacer so you wont throw any CEL from the test pipe. When you install it, make sure when you take off the cat to disconnect the downpipe otherwise you WILL NOT be able to take out the cat. When taking off the downpipe the most helpful tool i used was a 3/8 universal joint so it makes it VERY easy to remove the bolts holding the downpipe to the cat. You can buy these at sears for about $10. Trust me, you want this tool. Since im a nice guy ill show you pics of the after install, lol.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I'd like to get their pipe as well. Will it bolt up to just about any downpipe?


----------



## yoffer (Nov 16, 2010)

vr6pwns_me said:


> I'd like to get their pipe as well. Will it bolt up to just about any downpipe?


It should as long as it has the same 3 bolt pattern same as stock. Its a true 3inch, but i have mine installed with my stock downpipe.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Think there is any problem with going from 3" to 2.5"?


----------



## molks0 (Sep 26, 2010)

Thanks a lot. I'm going to get one for sure now


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

no cel for me....atleast not from the testpipe lol 
my tp is 2.5" and so is the rest of my exhaust (flex pipe back)

i just need a dp now....anyone know where in NY i have get one made for cheap or maybe buy someones used 2.5dp....

i have 99.5 a4....i need the dp with or without flex pipe! 
thanks


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## SmokeTheRear (Sep 24, 2010)

i have a test pipe with a ko4 and tune and it sure does drive liek a new machine and sound like a new machine. crapy sound clip of the car http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pz9T9G1TlFI


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

did anyone make a downpipe (not testpipe)?? lmk please i need some help


----------



## robbyb413 (May 12, 2002)

Yes. It's covered in this thread and others. Please search and use the FAQ.


----------



## joeyvaz (Aug 8, 2009)

I just had my ATP test pipe and new Bosal down pipe with flex piece installed. I tried for the life of me to install the spacers in the tech articles on AW, but my rear O2 sensor seemed too long. It would only thread in a little before bottoming out on the spacer. And I did drill it. So after a little while trying to get it to work, I said F it and put it on w/o the spacer. Car runs great, turbo spools a lot faster. After 10 miles, no CEL. That might not be enough miles, but if the CEL does come on, I will revisit the spacer issue. 

BTW, I have 2001 1.8t manual with the AWM block. Not sure if that determines whether I need the spacers or not.


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I just went ahead and got a Techtonics 2.5" test pipe and down pipe. Then I'm gonna have someone fab up the rest back to a muffler, trying to be cost efficient lol


----------



## xattica (Oct 17, 2010)

Gaskets needs to be changed after this upgrade? I think is a most.
Im waiting my Labree HFC. I will install during this weekend. Also Im looking for a DP.

What socket did you use to remove the Oxygen Sensors? O2 sensor socket set ?


----------



## fbm93 (Mar 25, 2008)

xattica said:


> Gaskets needs to be changed after this upgrade? I think is a most.
> Im waiting my Labree HFC. I will install during this weekend. Also Im looking for a DP.
> 
> What socket did you use to remove the Oxygen Sensors? O2 sensor socket set ?


I just use an adjustable wrench.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

go to autozone get a 02 sensor puller it takes 2 seconds with it 

could look like any one of these
http://www.amazon.com/Alltrade-6486...=2025&creative=165953&creativeASIN=B0028QGTNG

get it its 10-15bucks and return after worst case


----------



## joeyvaz (Aug 8, 2009)

joeyvaz said:


> I just had my ATP test pipe and new Bosal down pipe with flex piece installed. I tried for the life of me to install the spacers in the tech articles on AW, but my rear O2 sensor seemed too long. It would only thread in a little before bottoming out on the spacer. And I did drill it. So after a little while trying to get it to work, I said F it and put it on w/o the spacer. Car runs great, turbo spools a lot faster. After 10 miles, no CEL. That might not be enough miles, but if the CEL does come on, I will revisit the spacer issue.
> 
> BTW, I have 2001 1.8t manual with the AWM block. Not sure if that determines whether I need the spacers or not.


 250 miles later...the CEL comes on. I have a Vagcom, but it has a serial connection. And I just upgraded my laptop and sold the one!!!! I'm assuming it is from the test pipe. I'm looking for an old cheap laptop on ebay right now just to use with Vagcom since I have 2 Audis. 

On a side note, I'm getting like 12mpg since the test pipe install. Not sure if a spacer on the rear O2 will alter my fuel ration at all. Any thoughts?


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Just installed all of mine last night. No CEL yet and I'm running the spacer, so knock on wood I hope it doesn't throw the code. I'm waiting to have a little more money so I can finish the back half of the exhaust and install the muffler cause it's God awful, race car loud right now! Definitely makes people look, too much :banghead:


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

yeah my mpg have been horrible too..esp after tp with spacer + cone. a tune will solve that problem for both of us....when u install heavy mods like tp, fmic etc...a tune usually solves timing problems and what have you


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I have GIAC, I thought they were pretty adaptive?

And does anyone know how much the stock cat might be worth at a scrap yard? Or on the streets, I know they have a good street value lol


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

100 bucks tops if its not hallow....im saying, front what i heard...after doing heavy mods a reflash is usually necessary


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

$100 is still decent, almost covers the cost of the test pipe, at least it's something, but I wont get my hopes up. 

And I will definitely look into a re-tune.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

try to get your hands on a VAG, maybe you'll see something thats not suppose to be there....if i were u i would keep it just in case or go get it melted and make yourself a ring or something LOL


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Yeah I'm gonna have it checked on Saturday at my friend's. I might just need to throw in some new plugs cause it's idling a little funny too.

But I've had it hooked up and nothing really abnormal showed up. So I might just test out the N75-J theory and go from there.


----------



## m3stack (Jan 7, 2011)

http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-B5_A4-Quattro-1.8T/Exhaust/Test_Pipe/ES1844140/
soon to come


did anyone try putting a resistor in the sensors
i am almost certain the wires aren't the usual copper.... i think there steel and to solder that is


----------



## Tylerp (Sep 14, 2010)

I have an ECS Testpipe as well, but i took some chrome polish and a wool wheel and spent like 30 min( I get bored easily) and it brought it to a nearly chrome finish. But i havent even driven my car yet due to head failure( I collapsed a lifter and broke my cam chain tensioner i believe) but started the car and man does it sound amazing. I have the ECS 3'' TP, bolted up to a KO4 and Borla Stainless Steel Exhaust and the car sounds like a Porsche. If it wasnt for the loud tick thats gonna cost me minimum 5 bones i would have been hard. TP is a deffinate must:thumbup:


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

m3stack said:


> did anyone try putting a resistor in the sensors


Are you saying so you dont throw a CEL? I used the 42DD spacer (goes on the second sensor), and I've driven a few hundred miles already and it hasn't throw a code yet. I think technically you can "tune" the spacer by screwing it in farther/vice versa, and I guess I got it just right. Knock on wood.

And I only went with a full 2.5" back to the Magnaflow (pics/vids will be following), and it feels like I did gain some obviously, I definitely feel the pull in the mid-top range, still not boosting what I should be so I'm gonna swap out the N75 for a J and go from there.


----------



## m3stack (Jan 7, 2011)

Tylerp said:


> I have an ECS Testpipe as well, but i took some chrome polish and a wool wheel and spent like 30 min( I get bored easily) and it brought it to a nearly chrome finish. But i havent even driven my car yet due to head failure( I collapsed a lifter and broke my cam chain tensioner i believe) but started the car and man does it sound amazing. I have the ECS 3'' TP, bolted up to a KO4 and Borla Stainless Steel Exhaust and the car sounds like a Porsche. If it wasnt for the loud tick thats gonna cost me minimum 5 bones i would have been hard. TP is a deffinate must:thumbup:



sweet i love porsche sounds
your tempting me to do this.
fck it i will once this snow goes away.


----------



## m3stack (Jan 7, 2011)

any videos?
because all i can find is straight piped b5


i got a k04 and a 14816 magnaflow... hope that sounds like a porsche lol


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I'll try and get a vid up soon


----------



## m3stack (Jan 7, 2011)

how often do you get pulled over? lol
idle sounds like a v8


MOAR vids


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Ok I thought it got messed up, but apparently it was too long and Flickr will only allow 1:30 worth of video? Strange.

But I never got pulled over, it was only open test pipe/down pipe for 2 days and I drove it very civil because it was very obnoxious. Flickr cut off the good part where I got on it. I'll try and see if I can get the whole vid to work.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjl4/5352031060/

and with the muffler on: http://www.flickr.com/photos/mjl4/5352052958/


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

ill try to get a video up too soon...and im still looking to buy a 2.5in downpipe (not TP) lmk if anyone hears anything


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

I was real happy with the one I got from Techtonics.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

i know thats exactly what i want....$225 is just alittle pricy i am fine with taking over someones used one or some help on making my own


----------



## vr6pwns_me (May 13, 2006)

Ok here's the whole vid when it was wide open: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BA1FhmhSosM

New daytime video with finished product will be up later.

They're on my channel, 3 of em, take a look!: http://www.youtube.com/user/mnikesoccer4


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

http://jhmotorsports.com/shop/catal....html?osCsid=bcf40f3e79e2ccef3f00927ff1b5118e


----------



## T.D.B. (Aug 11, 2009)

hi flo cat ftw


----------

